# Canon SX20is users - sharing best tips



## Bruce G (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello fellow *SX20is* users!

I've just bought my SX20is and am testing it in different modes and settings for the best images. It would be very helpful if we shared what we have learned about the camera and offer tips for best results. The camera has many bells and whistles so it can take a while to become familiar with all of them.

For example, I have found that *Auto* mode certainly does not produce the sharpest images. *Program* mode is better but aperture and speed are determined by the camera (unless you use program shift, which I find awkward). Currently I am experimenting in* Av* mode and finding the sweet spot for most pics in the f3.5 to f4.5 range - my sharpest pictures. 

In Av mode I try to keep ISO at 80, turn off auto White Balance, and increase sharpness, saturation, contrast, blue and green settings a notch or two. I use the highest settings for image resolution, size, etc. Also, I use a tripod with the self-timer. I also set the EV at -1/3, slightly underexposed. The images have very good colour, lighting and sharpness. I don't need to do very much in Photoshop at all. I'm very pleased with the results at these settings.

In Av mode I am taking outdoor pics involving motionless subjects. My next testing will be* Tv* mode where motion is involved and see how that mode works out with the shutter speed pre-set. 

It's an ongoing learning process for me. Care to share some tips that you have found with the SX20is?

Cheers, 
Bruce G


----------



## prashee (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Bruce! I am planning to buy the SX20 IS soon. Just waiting my collar bone fracture to heal up. I reviewed it thoroughly and found it to be the best for me. But there are two things I couldn't find and am very curious about. Please tell me if you can find these in this model.
One is manual focus in video recording. It is hard to handle but can be used sometimes for certain creative ideas some of which I happen to be waiting to try out.
The other is change of zoom during exposure and vice versa. It is used on long shutter speeds but if the click is possible while zooming, it can be experimented on shorter ones too.
I can't wait to try these and other things on the camera.
Most probably this model won't have these two features but no other model in this range would either. Anyway, it would be nice if you could let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Bruce G (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't really answer your questions. I haven't used video on my camera yet since I'm more interested in taking photos and the zoom feature, well you'll have to ask your local photo store expert. Sorry I can't help out. 

I think you'll like the SX20. Lots of bells and whistles to experiment with. I still use Photoshop to do some basic editing but not a lot is necessary with this camera. I do mostly outdoor shooting around the city and on my travels. I enjoy researching the history of an area and I use my photos to illustrate it. I have self-published a couple of photography/history books through www.blurb.com on my city, Toronto, and a favourite haunt in Florida.


----------

